#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Não é possível acessar esse site 192.168.1.20

## gabrielfull

Estou tentando acessar a minha antena *airgrid m5* a meses,eu perdi o acesso dela do dia pra noite já tentei muitas coisa para solucionar mais não consegui já usei o ubnt-discovery e a antena consta lá,se alguém souber a solução por favor ajuda com a resposta!

----------


## sphreak

Tua antena ta em modo roteador? Tá recebendo qual IP dela? Está conectado diretamente a ela ou tá passando por um roteador? Testou o ping para o IP 192.168.1.20? Testou o comando ipconfig para verificar o gateway? Fixou o IP na placa de rede? Tá funcionando bem a antena ou tá parada?

Várias variáveis antes de ser problema mesmo

----------


## gabrielfull

a antena não esta em modo roteador esta no modo cliente,estou usando um roteador mais já liguei direto ao pc e nada,o ip da antena 192.168.1.20 e este mesmo,já testei o ping ta tudo certo,já fixei o ip na placa de rede e tb não deu em nada e antena ta funciona bem só não consigo acessar

----------


## sphreak

Amigo, antena mesmo sendo cliente ela pode estar como roteador, DHCP desativado ou bridge... Execute o comando _ipconfig -all_​ no prompt de comando (sem setar IP na placa derede) e verifique o ip do PC e o gateway padrao.

----------


## gabrielfull

Eu executei _ipconfig -all​ e me parece tudo certo
_ainda sou leigo no assunto,só quero voltar a ter o acesso a configurações da antena

----------


## sphreak

Não tem motivo aparente para a falta de acesso. Tudo parece OK.

Essa antena tá conectando em algum provedor? Geralmente o provedor desativa o acesso a antena(eu desativo)... Ou a antena tá em um PTP seu?

----------


## adrianoal00

Ola bom dia !! 
vc esta preso no cache do navegador ... 
faca limpeza do navegador .. 
se nao adiantar .. 
instale outro navegador ex: ''mozilla firefox'' e tente fazer acesso ... 
caso ainda nao consiga .. 
configure a placa de rede com o '' ip 192.168.1.252 '' tente fazer acesso..
e seja feliz .. 
se msm assim nao consegui.. 
nao desanime !!! .. 
alguem vai te trazer outra solucao ...

----------


## gabrielfull

Antena e de um provedor de internet daqui da minha cidade,mas eu tinha acesso a ela,pois sempre que a internet fica ruim eu conseguia trocar sdds (não lembro se assim o nome) pra um do mesmo provedor mais com a qualidade melhor,pelo jeito o provedor da internet bloqueou o acesso,mas ainda a alguma forma de ter o acesso ?

----------


## CarlosAlves

Coloque um cabo direto do seu pc para antena sem passar por nenhum roteador. Coloque um ip na sua placa de rede. Esse ip tem que ser da mesma classe e estar dentro da mesma rede ex: 192.168.1.21. Mascara 255.255.255.0. 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## CarlosAlves

Existe o ip scan 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## CarlosAlves

Já vi acontecer do provedor colocar varias antenas em bridge conectados na mesma torre e na torre não estar ativo a isolação dos clientes. O que acontece é que gera conflito de ip na rede é se perde o acesso a essas antenas. Neste caso só se tem acesso a antena antes dela fechar o enlace com a torre. 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## gabrielfull

não como funciona o acesso via SSH?

----------


## gabrielfull

já tentei e não deu certo

----------


## CarlosAlves

ssh Tb e por ip! 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## Bruno

Se a Antena não é sua é do seu provedor e você ficava trocando o ssid provavelmente o provedor mudou a porta de acesso, ou pegou o mardito virus acessa por ssh e veja a conf dela no /tmp/system.cfg

----------


## LucianoJr

Bom dia,

Estou com o mesmo problema em uma Rocket M2, liguei um cabo no computador e liguei no equipamento e, o IP não entra, alguém pode me da um auxilio, já realizei os testes mencionados acima,

----------


## mayconsilva3

Bom Dia, Amigo isso pode ser um simples problema no seu navegador tente acessar pelo internet explorer;caso não de certo tente setar o seguinte ip na placa de rede 
IP:192.168.1.100
Mascara:255.255.255.0
Gateway:192.168.1.20
se pingar e não ganhar acesso,pode ser problema no radio mesmo;
tente fazer um reparo via ssh,ou caso você souber seu dados de conexão (login ppoe,e se o ap que você não tiver senha) tente resetar o radio.! 
Espero ter ajudado.

----------

